
Twilio Demonstrates Why Courts Should Review Every National Security Letter - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/02/twilio-demonstrates-why-courts-should-review-every-national-security-letter
======
greenyoda
Discussion of Twilio's original article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16321760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16321760)

